# Go to funnel / dosage cup / tamp



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

So far I have bought cheap funnels a dosage cup and tamps non really fit the gaggia classics odd 58mm. Always sit in side, always wiggle.

I want clean, ideally sitting / magnetic to the top of the basket rather than inside.

Show me what you got, if, I can buy it 🤣


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

I use this and it's great, has really cut down on the mess ....

Sits outside the basket , my 58.5 Lelit tamper wouldn't fit through but 10 mins with a dremmel ( maybe 30 mins with some sandpaper ? ) to widen the hole sorted that.

Its not magnetic but you'd have to try really hard to dislodge it through normal use, can't think of a reason why you'd need a magnetic one unless dosing upside down 🤔

Available on Amazon.... https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08PV835Y5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07XQ33N13/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_M43PG75F97R665XWA9DK

Same as the one I have. It's magnetic, sits on the rim, cheap and cheerful, delivered today if you have prime 

it's not tall tho, so if you thinking grind directly into portafilter you might need something taller otherwise it still makes a mess

As a dosing cup,if I didn't have niche I would have bought one of these.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08D3LVVQ1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_QKD11C76B95NN2XG1HFZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

But to be honest if you get one of these dosing cups you won't need a dosing ring.

And for tamper I use

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JD3PPGC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_CB8D12XNYQ3ZZEZD85HX

But they don't seem to sell it on Amazon UK anymore.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

That's the same dosing cup I have and without the dosing ring I still manage to spill grounds when removing the cup from the basket 😮

I think I'm maybe just messy 🤔


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Tidaka make some nice ones that sit on the rim and you can tamp through the funnel. Except if you use a levelling tamper like I do 😩


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Inspector said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07XQ33N13/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_M43PG75F97R665XWA9DK
> 
> Same as the one I have. It's magnetic, sits on the rim, cheap and cheerful, delivered today if you have prime
> 
> ...


 Just bought the cup, it's tiny ! Sits inside my funnel which sits inside my basket.🤦‍♂️ not what I expected.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Inspector said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07XQ33N13/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_M43PG75F97R665XWA9DK
> 
> Same as the one I have. It's magnetic, sits on the rim, cheap and cheerful, delivered today if you have prime
> 
> ...


 That tamp is the idea, fits In side real snug, but there is a level on the top so it stays perfectly flat to the basket. 👍 I'll have a Google with the name thank you.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Stevebee said:


> Tidaka make some nice ones that sit on the rim and you can tamp through the funnel. Except if you use a levelling tamper like I do 😩


 I have a 58m leveling tamp which leaves grind on the rim of the basket, its just not big enough 🤦‍♂️ I like it but wanting to try something like the above tamp


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

I know I'm a heathen for still using my 53mm Sage Barista Express, but does anyone do a 53mm dosing cup? I've got a portafilter ring, but the purist in me doesn't like that it won't fit in the holder any more, so a dosing cup would be a good answer...


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

Sorry for the noob question but if the funnel sits inside the basket does it reduce the diameter that you can get a tamper in ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Davebo said:


> Sorry for the noob question but if the funnel sits inside the basket does it reduce the diameter that you can get a tamper in ?


 You would normally remove any dosing funnel before tamping....


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Davebo said:


> Sorry for the noob question but if the funnel sits inside the basket does it reduce the diameter that you can get a tamper in ?


 I use the funnel to help catch all my grinds.

I use a Cork with picks in to remove clumps. I then remove the funnel and move the grinds gently around to fill in the circle edge which was generated my by funnel.

Hence why I want one on top of the basket so I can remove a step from my process 🤣


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Little_tipple said:


> I know I'm a heathen for still using my 53mm Sage Barista Express, but does anyone do a 53mm dosing cup? I've got a portafilter ring, but the purist in me doesn't like that it won't fit in the holder any more, so a dosing cup would be a good answer...


 Oi get out off here with your sage talk, this is the gaggia section 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought one of those dosing cups and sent it back. Size wise well under 58mm so I was rather surprise how small the box it came in was.

There is also an  indecent dosing ring on amazon for those that want a taller one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07PLBCSDL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Some one ages ago mentioned a dredger that fitted 58mm baskets well. This probably is what the Niche one is but exceedingly high end. I had no luck looking for it.

There has also been 58.5mm calibrated tampers on Amazon but for low fills on some baskets the 58mm may still be needed.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

This is a complete eye opener for me! As someone who uses a teaspoon to dose grinds into the PF and just brushes up the mess if I spill any, the idea of these rings, cups, clump removers and clever tamps are a whole new world of obsession that i didn't know existed!!


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

larkim said:


> This is a complete eye opener for me! As someone who uses a teaspoon to dose grinds into the PF and just brushes up the mess if I spill any, the idea of these rings, cups, clump removers and clever tamps are a whole new world of obsession that i didn't know existed!!


 Haha you're welcome 😊

I think its a lot easier, which makes it enjoyable, also less mess so I get told off less 🤣🤷‍♂️


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Little_tipple said:


> I know I'm a heathen for still using my 53mm Sage Barista Express, but does anyone do a 53mm dosing cup? I've got a portafilter ring, but the purist in me doesn't like that it won't fit in the holder any more, so a dosing cup would be a good answer...


 @Bladevane kindly printed one of these for me. As far as I know it should work with the Barista Express. Having received mine today I can confirm it is excellent. Fits the portafilter for my Sage Bambino perfectly.

I've wasted time and money trying various other cups / funnels and this is perfect. High walls that allow wdt and a few knocks to settle the grinds before a quick twist to remove. Very clean and very easy.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49112-funnel-for-barista-pro/page/4/?do=embed#comments


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> @Bladevane kindly printed one of these for me. As far as I know it should work with the Barista Express. Having received mine today I can confirm it is excellent. Fits the portafilter for my Sage Bambino perfectly.
> 
> I've wasted time and money trying various other cups / funnels and this is perfect. High walls that allow wdt and a few knocks to settle the grinds before a quick twist to remove. Very clean and very easy.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49112-funnel-for-barista-pro/page/4/?do=embed#comments


 See now you have got others joining in 🤣 go to the sage page and leave is gaggia to discuss gaggia, just spent 10 minutes reading that helpful (for sage) thread 🤣(notice I didn't say wasted as it was a nice read and gutted non fit the gaggia


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Haha. I've fluttered around almost all of the CFUK Forum. It's an incredibly absorbing place. A fountain of knowledge and experience - I've learnt so much about machines, grinders, coffee, techniques etc. from literally nothing and I seriously mean nothing about a year ago. If I can help someone else out along the way when I've had so much good help and advice along the way then so be it


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> Haha. I've fluttered around almost all of the CFUK Forum. It's an incredibly absorbing place. A fountain of knowledge and experience - I've learnt so much about machines, grinders, coffee, techniques etc. from literally nothing and I seriously mean nothing about a year ago. If I can help someone else out along the way when I've had so much good help and advice along the way then so be it


 Did you post this on the correct thread? Just got me confused... which isn't hard tbh.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I was originally responding to Little_tipple's query r.e. a funnel for a Sage Barista Express then to your message with a general comment to explain why I'm looking at the Gaggia Forum (albeit taking Sage)

All seems to make sense through the thread trail as far as I can tell?


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> I was originally responding to Little_tipple's query r.e. a funnel for a Sage Barista Express then to your message with a general comment to explain why I'm looking at the Gaggia Forum (albeit taking Sage)
> 
> All seems to make sense through the thread trail as far as I can tell?


 Totally missed your other post 🤣🤦‍♂️


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Haha. I'm on the single malts and had to read through a couple of times myself to make sure.


----------

